# Interface-Problem



## Pudig (11. April 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mir ein Interface mit Photoshop 6 gebastelt und es auch schon mit ImageReady in einzelne Bilder unterteilt. In der Mitte meines Interface sollen meine HTML Seiten angezeigt werden, wenn ich auf die Buttons links klicke. Das klappt auch alles schön und gut. Jetzt möchte ich, wenn eine HTML Seite etwas größer ist, das sich mein Interface an die Seite anpasst. Damit meine ich wenn die HTML Seite länger nach unten herausgeht, dass sich das Interface auch verlängert, je nachdem wie lang die HTML Seite ist. Als Beispiel habe ich mal die Seite von Diablo 2 genommen: http://diablo2.ingame.de/
Dort sieht man links das Interface und in der Mitte den Text. Da passt sich das Interface der Länge des Textes an.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus.

Pudig


----------



## Picollus (11. April 2003)

Dafür musst du das Bild was dann halt immer wieder angezeigt werden soll als BG in einen Table machen... aber du wärst besser im HTML Forum aufgehoben...


----------



## Pudig (11. April 2003)

Hmm das müsste doch auch irgendwie einfacher gehen, oder? Mit ImageReady meinte ich, oder so... Ich könnte es auch mit HTML machen, wäre kein Problem für mich. Nur finde ich es umständlich und versuche deshalb einen anderen Weg zu finden. Aber danke trotzdem  

Pudig


----------



## caesar (11. April 2003)

bin zwar kein programmierer sieht aber schwer nach einer dynamischen website aus. >da wirst du nicht weit kommen mit deinem photoshop, da gehts ans eingemachte (php usw.).

/caesar_


----------



## Pudig (11. April 2003)

Hmm... dann werd' ich wohl nicht um PHP herum kommen. Wird' mir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als es zu lernen  . Danke für eure Hilfe!

Pudig


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. April 2003)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre (wie Picollus schon geschrieben hat), wenn du einfach ein Element des wiederkehrenden Interfaces in der Tabelle als Zellenhintergund verwendest. Dann füllt sich das automatisch auf, wenn die Zeile wegen mehr Text in der anderen Zelle höher wird. 

Dynamisch muss da gar nix gemacht werden.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Pudig (11. April 2003)

Eine Frage:

Muss dazu der Text und das Element in eine gemeinsame Zelle?

Pudig


----------



## Controll (11. April 2003)

*[...]*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen.

Das is doch einfach nur ne stink normale HTML Tabelle, in der das mittlere TD nen Colspan über die gesamte Site und ne Width von 100% bei forgefertigten 100% der Tabelle und in Pixeln angegebenen 250Px der Seiten dargestellt wird. - Resize:true (Standartmäßig schon gesetzt.)

Da kann man überhaupt nix mit Photoshop oder image ready machen. -> Frames, keine Tabellen.

Achso - Ich seh dort keinen wiederkehrenden hintergrund. - Und ja, der text und die elemente müssen in eine gemeinsame Zelle. - Dort sollte man aber am besten auch gleich wieder eine table beginnen. (Vorrausgesetzt dort soll n bissel ordnung herschen.)  

Geh doch bei der nächsten Frage, bezuglich solcher themen lieber gleich einmal in das html forum.

Greetz, Controll ...

[http://www.pixelwarz.net]


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pudig _
> *Eine Frage:
> 
> Muss dazu der Text und das Element in eine gemeinsame Zelle?
> ...



Nein. In deinem Beispiel ist doch links in der Navigationsspalte auch kein Text mehr weiter unten. 
Trotzdem wird die Zelle mit dem Hintergrund aufgefüllt, weil rechts eben viel text und Content ist.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Controll (11. April 2003)

*[...]*

Da muss ich zustimmen. (Bin von dem mittlerem Content ausgegangen. - Was ja eigentlich auch der Content ist. - Man sollte das näher definieren. - Links und rechts das sind meines erachtens eher Navis. - Valign="top" der hntergrund is doch bei den teilen total egal, wenn der hintergrund in einzellne elemente (Spalten) eingeteilt ist, welche in td's einzelln aufgerufen werden. - Das darunter nix mehr kommt is doch klar, wenn da keine weiteren Td's mehr aufgerufen werden ...)

Greetz, Controll.


----------



## Pudig (11. April 2003)

Tut mir leid wenn ich das mit dem Bild erst jetzt mache...
So wie in dem Bild würde ich das gerne machen.

(Sorry wegen der Qualität des Pics)

Pudig


----------



## Controll (11. April 2003)

*[...]*

Wo soll da das problem sein ? - Rechts und links einfach ein neues TD anfangen (in dem mitte ein großes TD - Colspan=X) und als bg den rechten bzw. linken teil des bildes setzen. (Achso. - Height=100% - Passt sich dann dem text an.)

Wo soll da das problem sein ?

Soll ich dir erst noch eine beispiel html seite schreiben, oder wie ?  (Wenn du es jetzt immer noch ne begriffen hast, schreib mich mal an - meine email adresse findest du in meinem profil. - ich schick dir dann die beispiel site als zip - mit html kommentaren.)

greetz, controll.


----------



## Pudig (11. April 2003)

Ich versteh' es jetzt zwar einigermaßen aber so 'ne Beispielseite wäre sogar noch besser . Wäre echt nett, wenn du so etwas machen würdest.

Pudig


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. April 2003)

Ich bin mal so frei und bewege den Thread ins entsprechende Forum, da es ja schwerpunktmäßig um den Code und nicht die Grafik geht!

MOVED !!!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (11. April 2003)

achtung, hier kommt das "hammerscheußlich-schnellhingepfuscht-mirselbernichtgefällt-erklärungsbild"


----------

